# Detailing Section



## soonergto (Oct 5, 2005)

May i suggest a forum section regarding detailing. Im sure we are all very proud of our cars, and like nothing better than for them to shine like never before. I think its only reasonable for a car forum to have a detailing topic for people who need help getting that perfect shine, removing a scratch, or just showing off their newly detailed cars. I dont know if anyone else would be interested in that, but i would be more than happy to contribute any knowledge that i have. Seems like a good idea to me, but then again, it is my idea so i hope that i like it.  I know im new, but im going to purchase a GTO, so ill be around alot.


----------



## rippinbyu (Jun 11, 2005)

soonergto said:


> May i suggest a forum section regarding detailing. Im sure we are all very proud of our cars, and like nothing better than for them to shine like never before. I think its only reasonable for a car forum to have a detailing topic for people who need help getting that perfect shine, removing a scratch, or just showing off their newly detailed cars. I dont know if anyone else would be interested in that, but i would be more than happy to contribute any knowledge that i have. Seems like a good idea to me, but then again, it is my idea so i hope that i like it.  I know im new, but im going to purchase a GTO, so ill be around alot.


Whats the best polish to get very fine scratches out of the clear coat of a black car?


----------



## soonergto (Oct 5, 2005)

By hand or machine? How deep is the scratch? Can you feel it with your fingernail? If you can catch your fingernail on the edge of it, then its too deep to remove. If not, and your doing it by hand, i would suggest Meguiars ScratchX. Ive used many hand applied scratch removers and have gotten the best result with this. I suggest using a foam applicator pad, working it for 2-3 minutes on a cool clean surface, wiping off and reapplying until you get the desired results or your arm falls off, whichever comes first. When removing a scratch by hand you cant expect stellar results immediatly, it will take quite a bit of effort. There have been times that i worked on a scratch forever until it came out. Your best results will also come if you clay bar the section first, this will remove any built up wax and contaminates so that your working with a clean surface. Application with a DA (dual action polisher) is 1000X easier and will yield better results, but the products that you use will be different.


----------



## J.E.T. (Sep 30, 2005)

Mine is a week old tomorrow and I've already talked to my car wash guy about a good wax job. He has two premium waxes that he offers. The best one he calls a paint "sealant" that they guarantee for two years. He said it's the best thing out there now. Don't know the brand name but he offered to do a spot on my car to show me the difference it would make.........cost around $150 complete.


JET


----------



## soonergto (Oct 5, 2005)

Well with a wax your best bet is to completely strip any old wax and polish and re-wax it at least twice a year. I do mine once in September and once in April at least. Also maintenance is the key, everytime i wash mine i use a booster wax or quick detailer to keep the wax up to par. There isnt a wax that lasts 2 years on the market today. The whole idea behind those "warranties" is that a majority of people wont come back if there is a problem. A lot of detail shops in my area offer the same type of thing, and so do dealers, but its just a marketing gimmick so it sounds like your getting something. Besides, who doesnt enjoy washing and waxing their own car?


----------



## huskerGTO (May 8, 2005)

*I agree!*

That would be great if there was a DETAIL section in this forum. Hmm...now, what to call it....

Goat Cheez?
GTO Glare?

Ok, back to work.


:cheers


----------



## the3dwizard (Aug 31, 2005)

I like meguiars. Good stuff that is easy to find. Even though the Meguiars forum is geared toward their stuff there is lots of good information on it. It is where I found out about the baggie trick. Get a freezer bag. Put you hand in it and wip across the surface of the car. When I did this the car felt like sandpaper even though to my bare hand it felt smooth. It even left scratches in the freezer bag! This was rail dust that the dealer did not remove. My son and I clayed it and it made a huge difference!

Also if you want to remove some minor scratches by hand Meguiars ScratchX cannot be beat. Find it at most auto stores, Target and Walmart! This is what my son was able to do to his car with it.

http://meguiarsonline.com/forums/showthread.php?s=&threadid=7683

My first detail on the GTO before using clay. Wish I had used the clay the first time.

http://meguiarsonline.com/forums/showthread.php?s=&threadid=7735


----------



## soonergto (Oct 5, 2005)

huskerGTO said:


> That would be great if there was a DETAIL section in this forum. Hmm...now, what to call it....
> 
> Goat Cheez?
> GTO Glare?
> ...


I like the Goat Cheez one. lol

Goats Coat?


----------



## Pennsylvania Goat (Jul 22, 2005)

*Indeed......*

I couldn't agree more. I use Meguiars on EVERY car I've owned. I just used the Gold Class paste wax (and quick wax in between regular waxes) and it brings out the deep color of the car VERY nicely. I've never been dissapointed by Meguiars products and plan on sticking with them.


----------



## soonergto (Oct 5, 2005)

the3dwizard said:


> I like meguiars. Good stuff that is easy to find. Even though the Meguiars forum is geared toward their stuff there is lots of good information on it. It is where I found out about the baggie trick. Get a freezer bag. Put you hand in it and wip across the surface of the car. When I did this the car felt like sandpaper even though to my bare hand it felt smooth. It even left scratches in the freezer bag! This was rail dust that the dealer did not remove. My son and I clayed it and it made a huge difference!
> 
> Also if you want to remove some minor scratches by hand Meguiars ScratchX cannot be beat. Find it at most auto stores, Target and Walmart! This is what my son was able to do to his car with it.
> 
> ...


Im over there all the time too. Its a great forum for information. I love Meguiars products, its nearly the only thing i will use on any of my cars. Isnt it amazing that a clay bar makes such a difference? Did you know that they also make different levels of aggresivness for the clay? All good stuff! If you guys dont have a DA you need to get one, best 100 buck you could spend for the appearance of your car. Makes everything soo much easier. Also, those of you with a dark color, try Meguiars #81 followed by 2 thin coats of NXT wax. You wont believe the shine you get.


----------



## soonergto (Oct 5, 2005)

This is what i was able to do to my Civic with a DA, i know this is a GTO forum and nobody wants to see a Honda. But this is what im gonna park next to my new GTO.  I used Meguiars products only on this one. Wash, clay bar, #83, #80, #7 polish, and then 2 thin coats of NXT. Better than new.

Before









After
























^ check out the C5 in the background behind the 69 TBird. Thats my girlfriends stepdads car. Hes got that thing modded out the a$$. Makes the incredibly quick GTO look like its goin backward.


----------

